# VaporTrail Bow Strings & Cables



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

VaporTrail Bow Strings & Cables
www.vaportrailarchery.com

Tired of peep turn, readjusting your bow because of string stretch? Well then turn to VaporTrail bow strings and cables and these problems are a thing of the past.
The strings only need only 20 to 50 shots to break in because of the VTX “set it and forget it: technology. They are made from a proprietary blend of pre-stressed and conditioned synthetic fibers. You may even find your bow is shooting faster as I did. With over 5000 color combinations to choose from and a 30 day warranty with guaranteed three day shipping VaporTrail is your one stop string and cables store. 
I was skeptical at first when I spoke to Steve about putting a set on my Ross Carnivore because; I had an issue with another company’s strings which cost me a lower limb. But, after doing a little research I accepted Steve’s offer and sent them out. Having had them put on and re sighting in and tuning the bow to the new strings I found by using a chronograph my speed had increased 8 fps and have not needed to mess with my peep since the strings were put on. That is why I waited so long to do this review to give time for any string stretch, peep movement and so on but nothing. These strings are phenomenal and well made.
VaporTrail also sells shelf and limb pads that come in an array of colors for your bow as well as the original LimbDriver (which I have written about in the past) and the LimbDriver Pro-V. So, next time you are looking for any of the above head to www.vaportrailarchery.com and check them out. You will not be disappointed!

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## twhite0320 (Sep 20, 2012)

Are the vaportrail strings expensive?


----------



## andrin77 (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought a vapor trail string for my allegiance for around $40 including shipping. My bow is 7 years old and had the original string. After putting the new string on and tuning the bow it shot like new again. I hadn't noticed how sloppy thebow had become from the string being worn and stretched. Do yourself a favor and buy vapor trail. Customer service was great, they Called me and double checked my info. Ordered right during hunting season and still Got my custom made string in 3 days. Can't beat that.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

they are average to high, 94 TYD for my Two Track cam in VTX and halo. well worth the money though. you won't have peep issues. I can tell you that there are many String makers out there, VT is the only one I can vouch for time and time again that the specs are correct and your peep won't be wild and crazy.


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

I would say most major string companies start around $100. You can find smaller companies who are a little cheaper, but IMHO, the quality and consistency is not there. I outfit multiple bows, and Vapor Trail is exactly the same, every time. You truly can't beat the quality and customer service.


----------

